# So You Say You Want A Star Dot Choke For Your Moss 835



## Brad C. (Feb 28, 2012)

Ok guys this is very good news for those wanting a Star Dot choke for your 835.  I did some digging and put 2 and 2 together.  You can read it here.  I'll just post the link.  

http://oldgobbler.com/Forum/index.php/topic,19254.0.html


----------



## Carp (Feb 29, 2012)

Good news for Mossy shooters.


----------



## DMP (Feb 29, 2012)

Nice work...


----------



## dkight (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this information, ordered one last night !!!


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 2, 2012)

dkight said:


> Thanks for sharing this information, ordered one last night !!!



Let me know how it shoots the good stuff like 3.5" Hevi-13 2.25oz #7's.


----------



## Mosby (Mar 2, 2012)

Brad,

Thanks for posting this information. I didn't need a choke for my Mossberg, since I just got one from Sumtoy but I did need some hard to find chokes for my 410 squirrel gun and was suprised to figure out that they sell them. You saved me big time.


----------



## dkight (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks Brad, I also love Hevi-Shot Magnum Blend, may try some of your #7 shot


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 3, 2012)

Your welcome guys.  And I want you guys to remember that not every Star Dot choke that Colonial Arms made in the early 90's and throughout the years that they did make them shot as good as others.  I had a Star Dot choke for my Rem and it didn't seem to like the Hevi-13 loads I was feeding it.  But Colonial Arms did hit homeruns with the Star Dot chokes they made for the Moss 835, and for Win/Moss/Browning Invector and I am told the Browning Invector Plus barrels.  

I do think Colonial Arms chokes are very well made chokes.  I guess I'm gonna have to try one later on to see how it does in my 835.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 11, 2013)

Brad C. said:


> Your welcome guys.  And I want you guys to remember that not every Star Dot choke that Colonial Arms made in the early 90's and throughout the years that they did make them shot as good as others.  I had a Star Dot choke for my Rem and it didn't seem to like the Hevi-13 loads I was feeding it.  But Colonial Arms did hit homeruns with the Star Dot chokes they made for the Moss 835, and for Win/Moss/Browning Invector and I am told the Browning Invector Plus barrels.
> 
> I do think Colonial Arms chokes are very well made chokes.  I guess I'm gonna have to try one later on to see how it does in my 835.



what was the constriction on the original starDot chokes made for the  Win/Moss/Browning Invector ?


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 11, 2013)

.668 on all other Star Dots besides the .676 for the 835's.


----------



## Gaswamp (Feb 11, 2013)

Brad C. said:


> .668 on all other Star Dots besides the .676 for the 835's.



thank you


----------



## spydermon (Feb 11, 2013)

the general concensus last year on og was that they shot ok, but nothing phenominal.  i think brad has the only 1 that shoots that high!  
he sure can burn up some powder on paper punching holes and counting.


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 11, 2013)

Has anyone tried the Xfull .590 with TSS 9's??


----------



## Nannyman (Feb 11, 2013)

spydermon said:


> the general concensus last year on og was that they shot ok, but nothing phenominal.  i think brad has the only 1 that shoots that high!
> he sure can burn up some powder on paper punching holes and counting.



Lots of info on this combo was erased by OG when a bunch of us were banned. That combo is deadly in mossbergs with Hevi. Well worth the effort to get and pattern.
Brad is right on with his info.

John


----------



## Nannyman (Feb 11, 2013)

J Gilbert said:


> Has anyone tried the Xfull .590 with TSS 9's??



590 would be a 20ga choke. While I have not tried it I can say that the less expensive non ported chokes will work well with TSS #9s. They just dont need the great chokes. I do think you still need an extended choke for the longer parallel section.

John


----------



## J Gilbert (Feb 11, 2013)

Nannyman said:


> 590 would be a 20ga choke. While I have not tried it I can say that the less expensive non ported chokes will work well with TSS #9s. They just dont need the great chokes. I do think you still need an extended choke for the longer parallel section.
> 
> John



Correct,

I'm currently using a Remington SF that mic's at .576, and getting very good patterns.  Just interested to see how a more open choke with porting might affect the pattern.


----------



## Nannyman (Feb 11, 2013)

I got a choke from TruLock 585 last year while setting up another 870 youth gun. I had a very nice pattern from the RSF but only had 1 RSF. My pattern got even better. I think it went from 260/220 to 285/225 in 10" and 20" circles. I was really looking to raise my 20" numbers and was willing to give up some 10" to get it.
Remember that TSS seems to open faster than Hevi and so they dont appear to be as tight at close range. RSF chokes seem to be the ticket.

John


----------



## Gadget (Feb 11, 2013)

J Gilbert said:


> Has anyone tried the Xfull .590 with TSS 9's??




In my Savage 220A the TSS like non-ported chokes in the 580 range with TSS 9's and 585 with 8's, got a 633 bore. Have em in both Trulock and Colonial Arms. The best ported choke I've shot with TSS is Puregold, the stock 570 didn't do well but once I bored it to 580 it did really good with the 9's, also shoots lead 7's better than any of my other chokes. For TSS 8's I use the Colonial Arms 585 and with TS15g 7.5's it likes Trulock 590; if I had another PG in 585 and 590 it might out do the others, I'll find out soon, bout to place an order. With my SBE2 the TSS 9's like the PG670 and 8's like custom bored PG680............... so to answer your question I think you would find the 590 to be too open for TSS9's.

also, I have the Ported version of the Colonial arms 580 which looks similar to the star dot, it doesn't shoot well for me, the other chokes out perform it, including the non-ported versions.


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 12, 2013)

The Star Dot choke I have was made by Colonial Arms.  I bought this one from a guy on Old Gobbler for $20 shipped.  So it's not the newer Colonial Arm Star Dot.  But I can tell you it will shoot the most densest patterns with the good Hevi-13 3.5" loads.  Most people can't get Nitros to shoot this good.  Most 20" patterns are around the 540 to 550 mark.  No gobbler at 40yds and probably even further if you stop and think about it could survive a pattern like that.  I'll show you 2 patterns from my good stuff just so you know it's not just one lucky one.  Now I know some aren't in to counting holes on paper, but take it for what it is.  











Very few choke makers I know of can get a choke they made to shoot like that with these loads at a true tape measured 40yds.  That says a lot for Colonial Arms.


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 12, 2013)

Now I know guys like to say how's the 20".  Well let me just show you the backside of that 2nd photo above.  Like I said, you can spend $100 on a choke tube and I doubt you would find one that will consistently beat the Star Dot with these loads and a lot of others in the Moss 835.  Now this picture below is dark on purpose so you can better see the overall shot pattern.  And that pattern was right down central.  






Here's another that is brighter.


----------



## spydermon (Feb 12, 2013)

That's the old star dot tho.  Can't find em and ive only seen yours shoot this well.  From what i saw last year with the new choke it was in line with the rest.  Which is plenty good might i add.
Its all gun particular... they all different to an extent.  Naturally one will outshoot another.


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 12, 2013)

The brand new Star Dot I gave to a guy I work with shot just about like the one I have.  I gave him one of my good shells and he shot 300 in a 9" circle.  He couldn't remember I told him to draw a 10" circle around the densest part of pattern at 40yds.  So do the math.  I know another guy that is on here that is getting tremendous patterns with his in the 340's with this same load.  

My whole point in this is the majority of these old Star Dot chokes that Colonial Arms made would in fact shoot great patterns out of the 835.  I'm talking about the ones that say Star Dot on the package and not Preston Pittman(Colonial Arms didn't make those).  Now whether Colonial Arms is making the exact same internals with their new chokes as these I can't say for sure.  But the potential is there is all I am trying to say.


----------



## huntindawg (Feb 12, 2013)

Well this all just begs the question, you got any more of those brand new Star Dots?


----------



## goblr77 (Feb 12, 2013)

spydermon said:


> That's the old star dot tho.  Can't find em and ive only seen yours shoot this well.  From what i saw last year with the new choke it was in line with the rest.  Which is plenty good might i add.
> Its all gun particular... they all different to an extent.  Naturally one will outshoot another.




The older .676 Stardots will beat any other choke in an 835 with Hevi 7s. The newer Colonial Arms choke is .680 and didn't even shoot close to what the older Stardot does.


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 12, 2013)

Then we need to get on the phone and tell the owner to make them exactly like they used to.

And thanks for showing those great patterns Myles.


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok I sent the owner an email.


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 12, 2013)

huntindawg said:


> Well this all just begs the question, you got any more of those brand new Star Dots?



I'm sure there are still some out there at some old sporting goods stores in the south.


----------



## spydermon (Feb 12, 2013)

Thats what im tryin to say...the old ones did ok..the new ones dont seem to do as well.  Plenty of chokes been 300+ in the 835 with 7s.  Several guys had one of the ga made chokes shooting consistent 320-300s and i found one that was 370 with nitros.  The same guy that shot the nitro had many great patterns over 300 with the 7s.  The old star dots are few and far between.   Lots of good chokes still out there that make em shoot very good.  Most dont save the good lit numbers just to punch paper..they actually use em to hunt/kill with.  Year after year we see these patterns brad...yea u got a gun/choke/load that shoots well.  Try hunting some and shooting them in the woods at turkeys or take up nwtf still shooting.  U prolly have a good chance cause u said it did well with 6s too


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 12, 2013)

I do hunt them.  I don't always kill them though.  LOL!  Mine shoots lead loads very well.  Not so great with the Hevi-13 6's.  

A new and up and coming choke is supposedly the TruGlo Bone Collector 835 choke.  Mightyjoeyoung from Old Gobbler shot this one at 40yds.  

http://oldgobbler.com/Forum/index.php/topic,20510.0.html

I can personally tell you that the TruGlo Strut Stopper Xtreme choke is a excellent shooting choke.  I got over 300 shot in a 10" from the first shot out of my new choke I had.  And that was on a cool 45 degree day.  That choke actually out shot my Star Dot that day.


----------



## Brad C. (Feb 12, 2013)

And my whole point in this thread was what the owner shared with me on the phone sometime ago.  They made the old Star Dot .676 choke that shot so well in the 835's.  They need to duplicate that choke exactly to the tee.  I sent them an email a few minutes ago about doing this which is what I ask the owner to  do in fact on the phone when I talked to her last.  I even ask them to label the new chokes as the original Star Dot in my email.  We shall see what she tells me.  Highlander Sports is no longer around.  So I don't see any issues with Colonial Arms doing so since they are the company who made the original Star Dots.

The owner did tell me last year I believe it was on the phone that these new Colonial Arms turkey chokes that are extra full for the 835 were basically the same internals as the original Star Dots.  Now whether that is fact or fiction I can't say.  I was just sharing what I was told.


----------

